# DoorDash Drive



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Received an email today to sign up for this. Does anyone have any experience with this? I assume it’s new to my area but not necessarily new to everyone.


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

You can only try.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Received an email today to sign up for this. Does anyone have any experience with this? I assume it's new to my area but not necessarily new to everyone.


It depends on if you get a lot of drive orders in your area. I've been doing drive for over a year and have only done 6 total drive orders. Most of them tend to be in certain areas that I done dash in. Every now and then DD will just send you a drive order if you happen to be in the right area


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

It really depends on the infrastructure of the area you're in.

Edit: I see now what you're talking about.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've seen a total of 4 drive orders and they were all 50+ miles away.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Sounds like it’s a get my free catering bag and never do a delivery situation. Who knows ?‍♂


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Sounds like it's a get my free catering bag and never do a delivery situation. Who knows ?‍♂


It's a nice bag, but a little big for normal deliveries. I use the GH standard bag and not their big bag for most deliveries. GH's large insulated bag is big enough for 18" pizzas when you turn the bag on its side.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> It's a nice bag, but a little big for normal deliveries. I use the GH standard bag and not their big bag for most deliveries. GH's large insulated bag is big enough for 18" pizzas when you turn the bag on its side.


The zipper broke on my DoorDash bag the first day I used it. ? I have my doubts this one will be any better quality.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Finally got to do one of these orders. Kind of disappointed ?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Tedster said:


> You can only try.


Do or do not. There is no try.

I think I accidentally reported you the first time I tried to quote you because I wasn't paying attention to what I was clicking. You can report me in retaliation if you want.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Do or do not. There is no try.


Word...


----------



## Tedster (Feb 28, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Do or do not. There is no try.
> 
> I think I accidentally reported you the first time I tried to quote you because I wasn't paying attention to what I was clicking. You can report me in retaliation if you want.


I'm report-worthy. So no worries ?
Just remember ... ?


----------

